# Scanner problems



## donnaln (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a hp 2210 all in one printer. I have installed the HP software on my Mac but when I try to scan a picture I get a message on my computer "unable to connect to HPAIO TWAIN data source" Also when I go to Find-Library-Image Capture-TWAIN Data Source the TWAIN Data Source folder is empty.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

We can assume that it prints - so the install at least partially works.

Is the software drivers at the hp site more recent then what you have?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...265-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=79499&os=219


----------



## donnaln (Jul 20, 2007)

thank you for replying to this post. I did figure out that I needed to go to HP and get their current drivers.

D


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

I just found this on the hp site:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01033908&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=61244

Not exactly sure if you could track down the packages - but there is a list for scanner software.

BTW: I have found that hp is helpful if you email them with your problem.

_(my experience is just with printers/OS X 10.3 and 9.2 - just some 10.4 PPC - so I am really not sure what should be in those folders.)_


----------

